# Why am I not able to claim Job Seekers Allowance



## italy2012 (19 Jun 2012)

I was recently employed by a major supermarket chain for two years but could only work 16 hours a week.  I repeatedly asked for more hours but never got them.  I was then fired for serving alcohol to someone under 25 in an undercover testing by someone who was 21.

I have now tried to sign on for Job Seekers allowance and have been told that I cannot claim anything as in the two years I worked for this supermarket, I didn't pay enough tax.  I paid everything I thought I should.  Can this be right that I can't claim anything.  I have rent to pay and all the bills that go with this.  My partner lives with me and works for an agency with part time hours.


----------



## gipimann (19 Jun 2012)

Paying tax has nothing to do with claiming Jobseeker's Allowance (which is a means-tested payment).

When you are unemployed, you can apply for Jobseeker's Benefit, which is based on your PRSI contributions or Jobseeker's Allowance, which is means-tested.  Your partner's income will be assessed as means.

You should contact the SW Local Office again, and ask what exactly is the reason that they cannot accept a Jobseeker's claim from you - if they are refusing you, you should get that in writing.


----------



## Sunny (19 Jun 2012)

If you were sacked, you might be excluded from claiming for up to 9 weeks I think (?) but I am sure that is open to appeal.


----------



## Gervan (19 Jun 2012)

I think you should contest your dismissal. It's not against the law to serve alcohol to someone of 25 or 21. Tesco is driving this to ridiculous lengths; my son and nephew, at 31 and 32 are regularly asked for their ID. Get some advice from NERA.


----------



## italy2012 (20 Jun 2012)

*Nera*

Thanks for your reply - can I ask what or who is NERA and how would I contact them.

Thank you


----------



## italy2012 (20 Jun 2012)

Thank you for your reply.  I will contact them again as you suggest as I am not really clear of why I have been refused Job Seekers allowance and am not sure if I can claim anything to help with the bills, ie council tax etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Berni (20 Jun 2012)

Are you based in Ireland or the UK?
This is an Irish based website, which may limit the help you can get here.
Have you visited your local Citizens Information for advice?


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jun 2012)

italy2012 said:


> Thanks for your reply - can I ask what or who is NERA and how would I contact them.
> 
> Thank you



See here for NERA [broken link removed]

As you are referring to Council tax as previous post mentions it would appear you are based in UK and if so the law will differ.


----------

